# Aero Outdoors



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone seen the new Aero Outdoors Backwing elite decoys yet?? The pictures look great but at $798 per dozen they should flag, call and shoot for you too. Just wondering what you all thought about them vs. the new hardcores. There was a time I thought that bigfoots were expensive!!!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

There are only 2 poses to the Backwings- - Feeder and Sentry. I would rather just have my custom foots. Im gunna wait a year or so til the hardcore gets more durability


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

They both are overpriced and not needed for the dumb honks up here. Ill stick to $233.00 a dozen for foots.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Where and the hell can you get foots for $233.00 a doz, cause I think you need to hook me up.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Cost on em. Can't hook you up or I get fired bro.


----------

